
Focus On What Matters Or Sleep Alone - jjude
http://www.jjude.biz/2013/05/focus-on-what-matters-or-sleep-alone/
======
saurik
This person measured the wrong thing, determining in the process both why what
he measured was useless and what he should have measured (things directly
related to income), and somehow learned the lesson "measurements are useless"?
:(

------
contingencies
Amusement: So Indian - use of 'MNC', equation of enslavement therein with
success.

Summary: Back-slapping traditionalists meet cold reality.

Takeaway: You can't tell the future, so don't lock yourself in to a single
high-risk decision! (Or a socially mandated view of 'acceptable' or
'successful')

